# Bellator and MMA DJILPROD.com



## DJILPROD (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello everyone!

First, I want to apologize for my limited english language. Indeed, I am French.

I wanted to let you know my website which includes many MMA category. The website is based on the mountains of Mixed Martial Arts. I am myself creators of Highlights and Trailers.

Example of a creation that I recently did for my friend Karl Amoussou and Bellator 63: http://djilprod.com/2012/02/27/bellator-63-karl-amoussou-vs-chris-lozano-trailer-by-djilprod /

I also make Highlights of the legends of Pride Fc:
http://djilprod.com/2012/02/18/wand...-silva-vs-mark-hunt-reckless-by-djilprod-com/

Every Friday I "stream" of the évennements Pride Fc in full. I own them all on DVD.

If you have trouble finding links or other things to watch the Bellator 62, it will be Friday 23 avaialble here: http://djilprod.com/chat/

I am a fan like you, and I'd gain visibility overseas France. I hope you will like my friends.

Bye guys 

www.djilprod.com


----------

